# Shaving soap recipe question



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Barb or whoever, I think I am just too tired to figure this out this evening. Proof reading over it...it seems to make sense.

Made one batch of Barbs shaving soap and ran it through the soap calculator. Soap Calc I love the texture, and feel. 

But I came up with 4.81 vs 4.84 oz of lye. (seems insignificant) I just realized it is not super fatted and I accidentally set the soap calc at 5% super fat (like i do for any other soap). It does not look like the original recipe was Super-Fat.

Dh said it lathered but the later "dissipated" quickly (GRIN at MY DH saying the word dissipated) It is drying now and will probably have better lather after a while, as my soaps usually do later better after drying a bit. Does Super fat affect the lather?

Ok. My tubes are 15 inches. how do I increase the recipe? Do I super-fat? Can I just increase it as I would any other recipe using Soap Calc and not superfat.


Given the recipe. This is what it looks like to me with percentages and NO Super-fat. It seems I can increase my total oils and keep the percentages (hope this makes sense)

Total oil weight	33
Water as percent of oil weight	27.706 %
Super Fat/Discount	0 %
Lye Concentration	34.483 %
Water : Lye Ratio	1.9:1
Sat : Unsat Ratio	41 : 59
Iodine	59
INS	148
Fragrance Ratio	.75
Fragrance Weight 1.547 Oz
Ingredient
Water	9.143	
Lye - NaOH 4.812	
#	?	Oil/Fat % Ounces	
1 Castor Oil 9.09 3
2 Almond Oil, sweet 6.06 2	
3 Coconut Oil, 24.24 8	
4 Jojoba Oil 3.03 1	
5 Palm Oil 24.24 8	
6 Olive Oil 30.3 10	
7 Shea Butter 3.03 1	
Totals 100 33


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

3.14 x (1.5? x 1.5?) x 15? x 0.40 = 

I used this formula.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2011)

What does your calculator tell you about the lather difference with or without the superfatting.. sometimes that is the key to it all.. and yes soap does lather better aged... I don't see why you can't superfat if you want to.. I don't because I use ND milk and it is superfatting my soap already with the high amt of cream in the milk.. just my preference.. But personally your cal will tell you if the lather changes on it.. you can check and see..
Barb


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

OHHH Why didn't I think of that? 

Just too tired. Between this and the ultra marine container I just dropped on my kitchen floor, I think it is time for me to go to bed.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I've been using a 5% Lye Discount with a 30% lye solution Strength. Love it.

Thanks, Barb, for sharing that recipe.


----------

